# Nun runs out of gas.



## Dove (Nov 7, 2005)

A young nun who worked for a local home health care agency was out making her rounds when she ran out of gas.


 As luck would have it, there was a gas station just one block away. She walked to the station to borrow a can with enough gas to start the car and drive to the station for a fill up.




The attendant regretfully told her that the only gas can he owned had just been loaned out. He said that if she would care to wait he was sure it would be back shortly.


Since the nun was on the way to see a patient, she decided not to wait and walked back to her car. After looking through her car for something to carry to the station to fill with gas, she spotted a bedpan she was taking to the patient.


Always resourceful, she carried it to the station, filled it with gasoline, and carried it back to her car. As she was pouring the gas into the tank of her car, two men watched her from across the street.


One of them turned to the other and said, "I know that it is said that Jesus turned water into wine, but if that car starts, I'll go to church every Sunday for the rest of my life."


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 7, 2005)

That is So Funny !  I would Like to Be there when she started it !  Thanks Dove !


----------



## middie (Nov 7, 2005)

lmbo dove too funny !


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 7, 2005)

falling off chair!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I love it!! Thanks for the giggles, Marge


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 8, 2005)

Too funny! Sending this to DH at work, and many people in my email address book in Canada - LOL!!!


----------



## Dove (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks..At first I wasn't going to send it..I'm glad I did now.
dove


----------

